# Angie kidded twins - buck and doe



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Try this link -- (trying something new with photobucket)
http://pbckt.com/s4.h5u

boy is the gold and white. girl is the buckskin

boy- 4.87lb girl 3.66lb


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

they are so cute!! Congrats!!!  I love their colors!!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are beautiful congrats. Glad you had a buck for Shell.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are adorable ....congrats :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! :stars: The little girl looks just like her Mama! :lovey:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm... now Angie... that was the color doe I ordered LAST year. :scratch: :slapfloor: 

Naughty girl! :laugh: 

Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah sorry ashley : /

thanks guys - they are to cute. Very sweet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS :leap: :stars:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Yay!!!! My buckling has arrived


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! :balloons: They are precious! 
Deb Mc


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Good job, Angie! What darling little babies!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The buck is my favorite


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

They are too cute! And that little buckling is really handsome... (not to mention BIG!) He looks really nice and long... congrats Shell


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

the link isn't working for me... maybe because I'm on dial up??


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the new one's Stacey-especially love the coloring of the gold one.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

myfainters said:


> the link isn't working for me... maybe because I'm on dial up??


nor for me and I'm on broadband grrr


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok then view pictures through my blog 
http://agirlandhergoats.blogspot.com/20 ... -here.html


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

That linked worked. Thanks!  They are adorable.... That buckling is a really deep color and cute as can be.... and of course.... I love that buckskin doeling! :drool:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I was just about to say the link doesn't work for me either, I get a blank page with that 404 address that is what happens a lot when something isn't there, and I am not on dial up.

(Post the pics, please?)

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Oops okay, got the second link. 

Jan


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats,
I just love the blanket on her butt :wink: 
Both are very cute !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats the boy actually


----------

